# VK - iJoy Elite PS2170 100W + Limitless Arms Race V2



## Gizmo (28/11/17)

New Stock!

iJoy Elite PS2170 100W Kit + 21700 Battery
Limitless Arms Race V2

Restocks:

iJust S Replacement Glass
Kangertech Clocc Coils
Smok TFV8 Replacement Glass
VCIGO K2


----------

